# Wheres the best place get a Full carbon slam panel from ?



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

As title wheres the best place to get a FULL carbon slam panel for the R33 GTR ? Ive seen a couple on flea bay for £140. Has anyone bought one from anywhere, that they can recommend as a good fitment and price ? Knight Racer and Epracing dont seem list them on their sites ?
Cheers,
Daz


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

The garage defend ones are the best fitting, NewEra maybe able to get you one.


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

D-Ranged said:


> The garage defend ones are the best fitting, NewEra maybe able to get you one.


Didn,t really want pay those prices :/ as they are quite expensive arnt they....


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

I got my Garage Defend from Matty. Worth the price.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

dazman said:


> Didn,t really want pay those prices :/ as they are quite expensive arnt they....


This is the only one i can find mate.

Nissan Skyline R33 GTR Carbon Fibre Radiator Cooling Slam Panel Plate | eBay


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

D-Ranged said:


> This is the only one i can find mate.
> 
> Nissan Skyline R33 GTR Carbon Fibre Radiator Cooling Slam Panel Plate | eBay


That's the same one I got and if I remember rightly it was a good fit but I needed to trim a little from around the bonnet catch mainly so I could get my sausage fingers in there lol


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

Garage Defend panel is the best.

Got mine for R34 GTR from Neweraparts.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

RXXXIV said:


> Garage Defend panel is the best.
> 
> Got mine for R34 GTR from Neweraparts.


+1 :smokin:


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys,garage defend one just a bit to pricey for me. Managed get this one;
NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR FULL RADIATOR COOLING TOP PLATE CARBON FIBRE Z1574 | eBay

They accepted £135 for it


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

Just an update, so as people know for future. Slam panel arrived today,it would have needed the hole filling out around the bonnet stay, to probs make it drop over and fit right. But wasn't prepared do that, as if it still didn't fit,i would have not been able return it. And there were quite a few imperfections in the weave, which would have driven me crazy, so its on its way back now, whilst i keep looking


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just seen this

there are no cheap ways to get a full length carbon panel

the best fitting (without any problems at all) is the Garage Defend. its 100% worth the cost.

fitment is perfect and lines right up

Daz just save for the GD one, drop me a PM when you are ready


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

I agree I have one are spot on


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

£430 a bit steep Matty, if im correct on the price ? Id love one mate, i really would


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

Well save for one then, or put up with one that's not perfect. £135...... What do you expect lol.


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

SklyaFett said:


> Well save for one then, or put up with one that's not perfect. £135...... What do you expect lol.


Yes maybe you right, £135 is pittance aint it  lol Maybe im just a poor boy,where value of money, means a bit more


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

There is value for money and then there is cheap. 2 different things in my book. £135 is not a pittence, but its not alot if you want a well made carbon part that fits perfect and looks perfect. Could you do your day job in half the time and for and a third of the pay but get the same standard? No. This is the same. Iv also had a play at making some carbon parts. And believe me when I tell you, it's not easy and it takes time. I'm not having a go mate, far from it. But would it not be better to save for a bit and get a better made part? I'm not saying buy the garage defend one. But say save £300 and keep you eyes peeled for a good quality slam panel at a good price. Just trying to help mate. 

Jeff


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry i snapped a bit dude, just when you say well what do you expect, is maybe not what i needed hear right then. I agree with a few points you make and yes i would expect pay more for a quality item, just not 400 % more. The way company's are modernising and technology moving forward, i would expect someone to make a similar item at a reasonable cost,yes Garage Defend have put the time and research in to make a quality item, thats why they charge an extortionate price but someone should be able to replicate it at a cheaper price. Just like everything else in the world, big names wont be able to rely on there branding, as everyone else is after buisness. I am keeping my eyes peeled dude . I reported back on the thread aswell, so as to inform other members, so they can look at another supplier, maybe someone will come across a quality item at a reasonable price soon , cheers,Daz


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*Carbon panel*

Hi mate try to call the Seibon uk suppliers I'm sure they sell one under £300 but to be honest that's steep aswell


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

garage defend used to do them for £200, (when the rate was better)

when the item became popular they put them up by 15,000 yen.

its a really good item, you can tell the difference a mile off with the copies.


----------



## M1KEYS (Nov 8, 2007)

Have you tried knight racer, I believe Albert does some, not sure if they are in stock at the mo? Worth a try?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

dazman said:


> £430 a bit steep Matty, if im correct on the price ? Id love one mate, i really would


H.F.M !?!!!

I have a nice alloy one made for £35, does the same job and a perfect fit too!
As much as I love CF that price is a little steep!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

£430 is a joke, does Garage Defend offer you a reach around whilst they're ****ing you?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They are expensive but absolutely beautiful.:bowdown1:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I have one Toni and didn't pay £430 for it either; whilst the fitment is perfect, it's only a single layer of carbon so nothing special at all. In fact, to reproduce (from CNC'd new buck with design changes) in dry carbon would cost a lot less going by the quotes I have from the company who do Ferrari/Lamborghini panels in Birmingham.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

matt j said:


> £430 is a joke, does Garage Defend offer you a reach around whilst they're ****ing you?




LMFAO!


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

"Hi mate try to call the Seibon uk suppliers I'm sure they sell one under £300 but to be honest that's steep aswell"

No not tried seibon mate,might give em a call

"garage defend used to do them for £200, (when the rate was better)

when the item became popular they put them up by 15,000 yen."

Well i think thats just taking the pishh now TBH Matty

"Have you tried knight racer, I believe Albert does some, not sure if they are in stock at the mo? Worth a try?"

They dont do them for the GTR mate

H.F.M !?!!!

"I have a nice alloy one made for £35, does the same job and a perfect fit too!
As much as I love CF that price is a little steep!"

I agree

"£430 is a joke, does Garage Defend offer you a reach around whilst they're ****ing you?"

No, but they promise to use quality rubber, that wont rip under duress 

"I have one Toni and didn't pay £430 for it either; whilst the fitment is perfect, it's only a single layer of carbon so nothing special at all. In fact, to reproduce (from CNC'd new buck with design changes) in dry carbon would cost a lot less going by the quotes I have from the company who do Ferrari/Lamborghini panels in Birmingham."

get them do a batch for us then


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Pay you'r money, take your choice. 

I agree they are not cheap, but the quality is good

 

must have sold 200 or 300 of them over the years


Auto select do the same one - slightly different weave

Sunline do their version

About 2 or 3 others do full length

The box is huge for shipping


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

matty32 said:


> Pay you'r money, take your choice.
> 
> I agree they are not cheap, but the quality is good
> 
> ...


So are all the other makes priced the same Matty or cheaper ? Out of the 200 youve sold of the garage defend ones, how many have you sold since they became greedy and stuck another £105 on the price as you said since they became popular ?


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Garage Defend R34's not full length


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

£250 x 250 units sold = £62,500 . . . . . . . . . not bad for making the same item, from the same mold over and over and over and over!!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Box might be huge but the actual panels themselves weigh next to nothing. Granted they need to be packed properly though. The GD items are stupidly expensive for what they are.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i dont really feel i have to justify the price of an item made by a Japanese company, 

auto select, car shop F1 etc they all charge the same., thats just what it cost

GD have sold thousands of these panels over the years.

their price when up in early 2008, since then they have sold more than they did previously.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Matty can't help what the panels cost if its too much money don't buy it! They are expensive but that's out of mattys hands.
They are a nice fitband I haven't seen any that fit as well.


----------



## shaun p (Jun 16, 2012)

trevbwhite said:


> Matty can't help what the panels cost if its too much money don't buy it! They are expensive but that's out of mattys hands.
> They are a nice fitband I haven't seen any that fit as well.


+1

If you want to buy the best parts for your pride and joy you have to pay for it.
This is the main reason it takes us all so long to finish a project because we are all just saving for the next part


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

there is another company in JP that does the full, full length panel (for the 34 anyway)

that covers up the last bit of the lights (the GD does not do this)

it is cheaper too, but not £200 cheaper


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

shaun p said:


> If you want to buy the best parts for your pride and joy you have to pay for it.
> This is the main reason it takes us all so long to finish a project because we are all just saving for the next part


It's a mentality like that which will keep everyone lining the pockets of middle men the globe over!

What a crock of shit, for years these traders have been making a healthy living of punting on fibreglass with a single layer of carbon as 'real carbon'! If you want real carbon, club together and get it, it's far cheaper and much better quality when sourced in the UK - volume will dictate cost, not GTR tax FFS!


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

matt j said:


> It's a mentality like that which will keep everyone lining the pockets of middle men the globe over!
> 
> What a crock of shit, for years these traders have been making a healthy living of punting on fibreglass with a single layer of carbon as 'real carbon'! If you want real carbon, club together and get it, it's far cheaper and much better quality when sourced in the UK - volume will dictate cost, not GTR tax FFS!


Yea there seems to be a mystique around all these company's the produce this crap!! I work around carbon fiber and Kevlar every day i'm at work, some of it truly is a work of art on some of the aircraft, but it is purely functional. But this carbon laminated fiberglass sh*t is just a joke, its purely for show! So in essence you are paying a massive amount for one layer of carbon and backed up by fiber glass and resin that costs approx £10- £15!! I don't care how well it fits, it ain't the real deal unless every layer is carbon or Kevlar!!! Just because it fit's better than the other exact same crap out there, does not mean it is worth the money they are charging.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

glad we all agree


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

matty32 said:


> there are no cheap ways to get a full length carbon panel
> 
> the best fitting (without any problems at all) is the Garage Defend. *its 100% worth the cost.*





matty32 said:


> Pay your money, take your choice.
> 
> I agree they are not cheap, *but the quality is good*





matty32 said:


> i dont really feel i have to justify the price of an item made by a Japanese company





matt j said:


> What a crock of shit, for years these traders have been making a healthy living of punting on fibreglass with a single layer of carbon as 'real carbon'! If you want real carbon, club together and get it, it's far cheaper and much better quality when sourced in the UK - volume will dictate cost, not GTR tax FFS!





drewzer said:


> I don't care how well it fits, it ain't the real deal unless every layer is carbon or Kevlar!!! Just because it fit's better than the other exact same crap out there, does not mean it is worth the money they are charging.





matty32 said:


> glad we all agree


Quite clearly, you are a middle man and we don't all agree!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

matt, i find it so funny, how you start slagging off a part you already have on your own car, 

enjoy it.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

What's funnier Matty is, I'm allowed to have an opinion and my opinion is that whilst the fit is acceptable the quality of the so called 'real carbon' is not, I paid in good faith for real carbon and got a cheap laminate at full price IMO.

Do you want my opinion of the other 'real carbon' items like the Top Secret rear diffuser and vortex generators, Do-Luck spoiler or that butchered rear seat delete you claimed was first hand? I'm more than happy to provide it, what with freedom of speech an' all...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

dazman said:


> As title wheres the best place to get a FULL carbon slam panel for the R33 GTR ? Ive seen a couple on flea bay for £140. Has anyone bought one from anywhere, that they can recommend as a good fitment and price ? Knight Racer and Epracing dont seem list them on their sites ?


Daz, in answer to your question mate, get about 20 of you all interested in the same part and have it manufactured in the UK and save yourself some money.
If you do go that route, let me know, I'd be interested in a real carbon panel too


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

matt j said:


> Daz, in answer to your question mate, get about 20 of you all interested in the same part and have it manufactured in the UK and save yourself some money.
> If you do go that route, let me know, I'd be interested in a real carbon panel too


I would be interested too, otherwise i will have to knock up a titanium one at work, and that is too much effort!!!:chuckle:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

drewzer said:


> Yea there seems to be a mystique around all these company's the produce this crap!! I work around carbon fiber and Kevlar every day i'm at work, some of it truly is a work of art on some of the aircraft, but it is purely functional. But this carbon laminated fiberglass sh*t is just a joke, its purely for show! So in essence you are paying a massive amount for one layer of carbon and backed up by fiber glass and resin that costs approx £10- £15!! I don't care how well it fits, it ain't the real deal unless every layer is carbon or Kevlar!!! Just because it fit's better than the other exact same crap out there, does not mean it is worth the money they are charging.



Edited- thought I had quoted the original poster. I'll get my coat 
:lamer:
Edited to add, your Not paying for fibreglass- they are literally one layer of carbon fibre only.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

GTR Cook said:


> Edited- thought I had quoted the original poster. I'll get my coat
> :lamer:
> Edited to add, your Not paying for fibreglass- they are literally one layer of carbon fibre only.


If it were one layer of carbon fiber and nothing else, you would be able to fart a hole through it!!!!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

They really arn't thick at all. Look really nice fitted though.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

GTR Cook said:


> They really arn't thick at all. Look really nice fitted though.


Yea, the ones i have seen are frp on the back though. Easily identifiable as there is no weave pattern on the back, just a random roving pattern with black gel coat.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Mine doesnt have FRP on the back. Hold it up to the light and you can see through little gaps in the weave.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

There is more to an item than the cost of the material. Nobody would buy designer clothes if they thought, oh denim only costs £1.50 a yard! 

If you don't like it, don't pay the price. Companies are not charities, they are there to make money. By all means arrange to make your own, but don't keep moaning about it because it changes nothing!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> There is more to an item than the cost of the material. Nobody would buy designer clothes if they thought, oh denim only costs £1.50 a yard!


Development costs and mouldings would have been covered in the first 10-20 units, they've apparently sold 1000's of units so if it were a limited run I could understand your position but in this case I take it you're referring to the fact you think it's acceptable to pay £350 for the badge on the flimsy panel?



tonigmr2 said:


> If you don't like it, don't pay the price.


The price isn't the unit price though Toni, there's a middle man making a profit too, who by the way, falsely claims the product to be one thing when it clearly isn't.



tonigmr2 said:


> Companies are not charities, they are there to make money.


And a healthy margin it is too.



tonigmr2 said:


> By all means arrange to make your own, but don't keep moaning about it because it changes nothing!


Seriously? 
The GTROC and this forum are here to support a community, should the community not look out for the interests of each other? Because to me, that's what it actually changes, it saves someone else from purchasing an overpriced and ill described item. Not everybody is in the luxurious position to be able to throw of £15K into the rebuild of their car or thinks it acceptable to pay £430 for a single ply carbon layer on fibreglass slam panel.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

GTR Cook said:


> Mine doesnt have FRP on the back. Hold it up to the light and you can see through little gaps in the weave.


Holly t*t's well don't flex it the for fluk sake! Single layer carbon fiber craik's like a pissed irish'men


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> There is more to an item than the cost of the material. Nobody would buy designer clothes if they thought, oh denim only costs £1.50 a yard!
> 
> If you don't like it, don't pay the price. Companies are not charities, they are there to make money. By all means arrange to make your own, but don't keep moaning about it because it changes nothing!



I'm starting a "Rusty Yellow R34 GTR club" if you don't join you ain't cool dudette!!

Membership . . . . . . . .£1900 . . . . .same cost as my wheel tire package, coincidentally! I'll will give you a Sticker to say you're in the club tho!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Matt J speaks the truth.

Everything within reason I think.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

drewzer said:


> I'm starting a "Rusty Yellow R34 GTR club" if you don't join you ain't cool dudette!!
> 
> Membership . . . . . . . .£1900 . . . . .same cost as my wheel tire package, coincidentally! I'll will give you a Sticker to say you're in the club tho!!!:thumbsup:



Grow up mate.


MattJ what I am saying is you pays your money you takes your choice. I've bought from virtually every trader on this board that deals in Skyline parts in the last year, I accept they have to make their cut. If I don't want to pay it I will buy it elsewhere. I don't winge ad infinitum about it.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> MattJ what I am saying is you pays your money you takes your choice. I've bought from virtually every trader on this board that deals in Skyline parts in the last year, I accept they have to make their cut. If I don't want to pay it I will buy it elsewhere.


Freedom of choice is great Toni, you've got the experience and knowledge through others before you and bought via trust and thankfully for you, you got the item as described. You don't have that choice once you've bought and it wasn't what was described though do you? 



tonigmr2 said:


> I don't winge ad infinitum about it.


So warning others that items purchased in good faith are extremely overpriced, can be sourced elsewhere cheaper and were not as described is classed as whinging by you?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

matt j said:


> So warning others that items purchased in good faith are extremely overpriced, can be sourced elsewhere cheaper and were not as described is classed as whinging by you?


Just out of interest, how overpriced would you say the GD/Newera item is? Is it available through any other source than Newera? Are the alternatives as good as the GD item? How much markup would you say is acceptable before an item becomes overpriced?

Unfortunately, we all have to buy through approved agents (middlemen) at some point and it is unacceptable to expect them to do it for a very small margin unless they are offering volume discounts. It's easy to be critical unless you know the exact pricing structure of a given company but it's unlikely they would make that information known. If everyone thought the likes of Newera were overcharging then they would go elsewhere, effectively starving their business of potential but that doesn't look to be the case.

Don't get me wrong as I think some of the points you make are valid but others seem open to question.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Just out of interest, how overpriced would you say the GD/Newera item is? Is it available through any other source than Newera? Are the alternatives as good as the GD item? How much markup would you say is acceptable before an item becomes overpriced?


Start with the basics then TAZZ, what is being sold is a '_real carbon'_ full length slam panel. I have approached a company in the past (Rojac Engineering for those who want to know) and have been quoted for a Laser Scanned, CNC machined mould and a dry carbon item/unit price based on limited production figures and it is less than half what is being quoted for a costume fake. How much mark up do you expect a UK company to take and still make a profit whilst being of significantly higher quality?



TAZZMAXX said:


> Unfortunately, we all have to buy through approved agents (middlemen) at some point and it is unacceptable to expect them to do it for a very small margin unless they are offering volume discounts.


Interesting use of the word approved, what approval do traders actually need to trade on the register? The approval of the cheque clearing?



TAZZMAXX said:


> It's easy to be critical unless you know the exact pricing structure of a given company but it's unlikely they would make that information known. If everyone thought the likes of Newera were overcharging then they would go elsewhere, effectively starving their business of potential but that doesn't look to be the case.


Really, have you not seen Matty spring up on just abut every single wanted thread and via constant PM's? It's also quite clear that they're happy to sell second hand parts as new as has been proven. If business was that great, in the current climate, you wouldn't resort to those tactics and potentially ruin your image just to make £20 now would you? 
Quick question, can you tell me the exact number of negative feedback threads that have been locked and also locked and deleted due to the threat of legal action against the register? And out of all of those, who ranks the highest?
Just out of interest of course as I can see a pattern emerging here...



TAZZMAXX said:


> Don't get me wrong as I think some of the points you make are valid but others seem open to question.


Question away Tazz, ultimately it's to the benefit of the community and that's what a lot of people seem to have forgotten over the years. Without the community, overpriced costume jewellery is meaningless anyways


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

matt j said:


> Start with the basics then TAZZ, what is being sold is a '_real carbon'_ full length slam panel. I have approached a company in the past (Rojac Engineering for those who want to know) and have been quoted for a Laser Scanned, CNC machined mould and a dry carbon item/unit price based on limited production figures and it is less than half what is being quoted for a costume fake. How much mark up do you expect a UK company to take and still make a profit whilst being of significantly higher quality?


Unfortunately, brand snobbery is alive and well in this environment, just look at fourtoes foray into supplying titanium bonnet stays to R35 owners. It was met with a good few derisory comments but you can bet your life if an inferior product with a Mines or Top Secret sticker on it surfaced, they would sell like hot cakes. I'm a big believer in home grown manufacturing but we have a long way to go yet. Markup and profit is normally based somewhere between what you need to make and what you know you can get away with - all businesses operate like this.




matt j said:


> Interesting use of the word approved, what approval do traders actually need to trade on the register? The approval of the cheque clearing?


OK, maybe I should've given it a little more thought but I was referring to the wider world, not just our cosy little bubble of the GTR world.




matt j said:


> Really, have you not seen Matty spring up on just abut every single wanted thread and via constant PM's? It's also quite clear that they're happy to sell second hand parts as new as has been proven. If business was that great, in the current climate, you wouldn't resort to those tactics and potentially ruin your image just to make £20 now would you?
> Quick question, can you tell me the exact number of negative feedback threads that have been locked and also locked and deleted due to the threat of legal action against the register? And out of all of those, who ranks the highest?
> Just out of interest of course as I can see a pattern emerging here...


I don't know if I want to delve into it that far but I know you were none too happy with the rear seat delete If I paid to trade on here I'd like to maximise my sales potential so you can't blame someone for trying to sell where an opportunity presents itself.




matt j said:


> Question away Tazz, ultimately it's to the benefit of the community and that's what a lot of people seem to have forgotten over the years. Without the community, overpriced costume jewellery is meaningless anyways


Civilised discussion is always welcome but some threads do turn to witch hunts. It's where to draw the line and whether we make the correct judgement or not. Being a mod can be a bit of a curse at times:bawling:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I don't know if I want to delve into it that far but I know you were none too happy with the rear seat delete If I paid to trade on here I'd like to maximise my sales potential so you can't blame someone for trying to sell where an opportunity presents itself.


Never hid it Tazz, the rear seat delete is a joke and my satisfaction was to have the thread visible for all to see the shocking response; if it'd been deleted I would have taken it much further too.

Don't be misguided into thinking that its just about the rear seat delete, the Top Secret diffuser, Garage Denfend slam panel, Do-Luck rear spoiler, N1 ducts, carbon cage bar etc all via the same trader and that was how I was treated as a valued customer and Facebook friend  when the going is good and all that...
Doesn't deter from the fact that the 'quality' of those parts is questionable and better can be had cheaper without the GTR tax.

Times are hard and the majority of people don't want to spend silly money on a 10-15yr old car these days, no matter how much someone chases them on the forum ensuring them the tat they're punting is 'great quality' and 'well worth the expense'! lol :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well Mr wind up merchant  I am merely saying its up to people to do their own research re: pricing. I have, and I've bought where appropriate.

Obviously if I got something I was not expecting from the description I wouldn't be happy. But that is a different issue. One not isolated to any one company.:thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well Mr wind up merchant  I am merely saying its up to people to do their own research re: pricing. I have, and I've bought where appropriate.


 Toni - but you also bought a Garage Defend slam panel, looks good doesn't it?
Shame when you actually see it against 'real carbon' though 



tonigmr2 said:


> Obviously if I got something I was not expecting from the description I wouldn't be happy. But that is a different issue. One not isolated to any one company.:thumbsup:


Dare I say it... Oh, go on then...

You did buy something that wasn't as described thinking you were buying real carbon, unfortunately you've probably become accustomed to the reproduction rather than the masterpiece, a bit like buying a 34 when you could have had a decent 33!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey hey now!!! Dont cross the line


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Grow up mate.


I'll even throw in a sense of humor with it:thumbsup: I certainly ain't your mate.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Quite right Drewzer I ain't, but doesn't stop me being friendly.

And LOL Matt, but I've made no secret of being a brand whore:chuckle:. Actually have been happy with everything GTR related I have bought. But I've certainly been victim to expecting one thing and receiving another in the past, and it leaves a bitter taste. But it is something quite different from shopping around on price.


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

To the op

for a garage defend carbon slam panel

from rhdjapan

Shopping Cart = £290.05 + £69.73(DHL) = £359.78 

Nengun

https://www.nengun.com/cart/ = £279.65 + £33.02(EMS) = £312.67 that EMS price may not be applicable because of size, they recommend you reconfirm with them.

Newera

Garage Defend Carbon Fibre GT Cooling Panel = £428.95 + shipping on top applies? 

From all of the above, i didn't go further than the above steps in their websites, also, uk taxes will also apply on top.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Actually V1H, customers that order via the forum get a discount, lower depending on how much they order and our price is delivered to their door. In the case of GD cooling panels it includes a wood-framed box for protection. 
DHL will always cost a lot extra in charges, etc. There's a kickback for the company sending goods makes. In the end the bottom line can be considerably more to the end user & so we don't use DHL for said reason.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

As for matt j's posts here If anybody cares to read it - This is the thread that was closed by Mookistar in July 2011. http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153860-electra-dry-carbon-products-picture-request.html 
We refused to give matt j a refund almost one year after the transaction took place in 2010. Goods were supplied exactly as pictured and they were new, not used as he continues to claim to this day. Since this matter was closed we have not dealt with matt j and would refuse to do so ever again, even though he actually thought we still would...

By nature we prefer to deal with fair and pleasant people & for regular customers we often have no problem bending over backwards. I regularly get calls from customers asking for advice and have no problem telling them they'd be better off saving their money than wasting it in some cases. Our best customers tend to have the nicest cars of all and that comes from good mutual relationships. 

Many customers return for subsequent cars & performance parts over the years. For those we've built long relationships with, some have accepted invitations to stay with us in Japan when making trips over. Essentially we do build genuine friendships with individuals & tuners in UK. 
I think as time goes on and parts continue to be discontinued in Japan and decent goods harder to come by, the relationships between customers and ourselves will develop further in many cases. Sourcing parts from tuners here, little known suppliers, etc. and having genuine contacts in Japan with years of knowledge and connections is a valuable thing. Some owners don't see that and so they burn the bridge without knowing if they'll need it in future. But the plain truth is that people with bullying or rude attitudes aren't individuals we have any interest in building any relationship with. 

I think one of the main reasons people to lose interest in forums is because of internet warriors & unpleasant trouble makers that frequent them. Some members get tired of spending time reading about bickering, slagging off, or spamming threads with insults, or veiled attacks. This kind of attitude brings nothing positive to keeping a good community. 
It erodes it. 

Where people truly want to contribute to a community - time would be much better spent collectively doing more positive things for the majority.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Miguel, with all due respect, which is actually none as I haven't even read your reply;

You and your friend Matty are con artists, you've got away with robbing people blind on here for far too long. When I feel I've had my £620 worth out of the posts about your pathetic service, failed deliveries, wrong addresses, disgusting attitude, wrongly described items and deception I might get bored of informing people what a shite company you are to deal with when EVERYTHING doesn't go YOUR way.

In the meantime however, I'm happy to continue and judging by the PMs I've had, there are MANY who feel the same way.

EVERYONE else can now expect this thread to be locked and then deleted as Miguel send a legal threatening letter to the Moderators as usual!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Since this matter was closed we have not dealt with matt j and would refuse to do so ever again, even though he actually thought we still would...


Haha, bless you Miguel, that I'd love to see evidence of...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

matt j, you can have your opinion, but the truth is there are many happy customers who have no problem dealing with us or recommending to others that they go to Newera. 
If there weren't, then we still wouldn't be going strong after 15 years. 

I don't know what PM's you may have had. What I do know is it's none of our happy customers. If you really have had any PM's then it's from non-customer troublemakers egging you on...

As for things going my way, if only the world were so perfect! Sometimes things do go wrong and when people communicate with us fairly and amicably we do strive to produce better results for them, even where it ends up costing us thousands of pounds. 

Anyway, people can read your 2 year old thread on Electra if they wish - I put the link above, but don't keep forcing it over & over. Hiding behind a keyboard does surely make you feel mighty, I know if we ever met face to face you'd be far less vocal.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Miguel - Newera said:


> matt j, you can have your opinion, but the truth is there are many happy customers who have no problem dealing with us or recommending to others that they go to Newera.
> If there weren't, then we still wouldn't be going strong after 15 years.


Possibly something also to do with the fact that every time anyone posts negative feedback you demand to have it removed Miguel? People aren't getting a fair representation of your service, they're getting a one sided view that you are policing...



Miguel - Newera said:


> I don't know what PM's you may have had. What I do know is it's none of our happy customers. If you really have had any PM's then it's from non-customer troublemakers egging you on...


OMG, no seriously OMFG! You Miguel have a LOT of unhappy customers, the happy ones just haven't seen your true colours as yet, give them time though...



Miguel - Newera said:


> As for things going my way, if only the world were so perfect! Sometimes things do go wrong and when people communicate with us fairly and amicably we do strive to produce better results for them, even where it ends up costing us thousands of pounds.


Miguel, I spent £1000's with you prior to the RSD, not one of the transactions was perfect but I gave you the benefit of understanding. You on the other hand, at first sight of an issue, turned your back, you claimed I had the item for a long time when you hadn't even delivered it. I contacted you and questioned the item and at that time did not request a refund. It was actually a moderator who found the item to be second hand, not as described and not fit for purpose; it was only due to your response I lost faith and requested a refund. You are a con artist and sold an item as new that was not and it was damaged, that in my book makes you want things all your own way!



Miguel - Newera said:


> Anyway, people can read your 2 year old thread on Electra if they wish - I put the link above, but don't keep forcing it over & over.


Freedom of speech Miguel, if I feel like mentioning it at every oppertuntiy until I feel I've had my monies worth, I will continue to do so. I paid my money and upheld my side of the contract of sale, you Miguel did not!



Miguel - Newera said:


> I know if we ever met face to face you'd be far less vocal.


Is that a veiled threat Miguel? Perhaps your true colours are shining through for all to see...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Sigh. Yet more lies from you. It was clearly a new product that had never been fitted. If it were there would be holes and marks of fitment in the original pictures. Even Akasaka R33 explained and so you effectively called him a liar too. When will it end, matt j?

I really have no will to continue an endless argument with you about a transaction that happened 3 years ago. There are customers I need to spend time on responding to who deserve my attention today much more than this. 

Veiled threat? No, I just know that you wouldn't behave like this directly in front of me or for any matter in most people's presence. It's your colours that are showing through over & over. Being unable to control your own anger is a weakness, not a strength and it'll eat away at you from the inside until you decide it's time to act maturely.


----------



## HarryW (Jul 15, 2012)

Miguel - Newera said:


> matt j, you can have your opinion, but the truth is there are many happy customers who have no problem dealing with us or recommending to others that they go to Newera.


I'm certainly not one of them.

The clutch that was sold to me for the rip off fee of £499, advertised as a Nismo Super copprmix, was an absolute joke of an item which is knackered, and was also a G-MAX clutch, not coppermix!
I've tried contacting yourself and Matty many times, and with little or no response. I'm finding out more and more that I am not the only one to of had isues with Newera. I honestly don't know why haven't posted up about the issues I've had before.

Personally, I've been stung by Newera as a whole, there's not much else I can do as you haven't replied to any pm's to discuss the situation further.

You will definitely not be having anymore of my custom in the future.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

A working Nismo twin plate clutch that came out of a car that ran fine is not a "knackered clutch". It was sold as shown at a low price, of which airmail carriage amounted to close to half the cost.

You did PM me, but as it clearly states on my signature, Matty is the rep, not me and Matt did respond to you with various options as I understand it inclusive of supplying you with new clutch plates at cost, which would still amount to much less than the cost of a brand new Nismo twin plate clutch, which is what it would effectively then be. You wanted a full refund including carriage, which wasn't appropriate as we know it came from a working car - we drove it before the clutch was removed & offered for sale.

499 GBP incl. airmail delivery was a low price for a working Nismo twin plate R33 GT-R clutch. By all means return it to Japan, but that should be at your cost, not our's - since goods were functional & as shown in pictures.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR FULL RADIATOR COOLING TOP PLATE CARBON FIBRE Z1574 | eBay

Fits well too, 

As for companies ripping people off, i done alot of digging on most, espiecially ones selling carbon only to find there source and see really how much they make. Also one claimed to send your parts to japan but really they went to china!

Most shops are struggling these days and some wont be hear in a few years. Source the parts yourself, cut the middle man out )))

Mikey


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

That carriage cost is a joke - I can send 32KG to Japan for £72, surely as a mail order/internet based distributor you can get better prices than me!!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Mikeydinho said:


> NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR FULL RADIATOR COOLING TOP PLATE CARBON FIBRE Z1574 | eBay
> 
> Also one claimed to send your parts to japan but really they went to china!
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

MIKEGTR said:


> That carriage cost is a joke - I can send 32KG to Japan for £72, surely as a mail order/internet based distributor you can get better prices than me!!


In Japan things are not the same price as in UK. I wish it were that cheap.
SAL is the most cost effective way to send things via air from Japan. Fedex, DHL, etc. may look cheaper form one end, but they make income on both sides, so the customer ends up paying more. 

Plug 30 kg into this Check rates and delivery days - Japan Post 
And you'll see - athe exch rate at the time, it close to around 200 GBP shipping. EMS is too expensive for larger goods.

If it's really 72 GBP then Harry could send the goods back a lot cheaper than I'd assumed, so why make a bigger problem out of something so easy to resolve?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

MIKEGTR said:


> :thumbsup:


Let's not confuse the issue here. We only supply goods from Japan. Out of principle we don't deal with any companies offering weird and wonderful goods from China as we know quality isn't the same as Japanese.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It is my opinion this thread has run it's course and is just arguing old ground. Locked pending discussion with admin.


----------

